# Serialisierung und Protokolle



## outdoor (17. Jun 2008)

Hallo

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit Netzwerkprogrammierung und Java und habe mir dazu einen "Chat" programmiert. Im Moment serialisiere ich einfach Objekte und übertrage diese. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ist das überhaupt eine gute Idee. Die Übertragung scheint zwar sehr einfach und elegant, aber könnte das ein Sicherheitsproblem darstellen? Kann ich die Objekte vor der Deserialisierung auf Konsistenz (also nicht ob das Java-Objekt OK ist, sondern "meine" Daten)  prüfen? Oder gibt es vielleicht "generische" Protokolle ala XML-RPC, die bereits in Java 6 implementiert sind und für die Übertragung einfacher Daten geeignet sind?

Oder einfacher, wie würdet ihr bsp. folgendes Szenario angehen?
Es sollen Daten zwischen zwei (Java) Programmen über das Netzwerk ausgetauscht werden, möglichst sich ein eigenes Übertragungsprotokoll zu benutzen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht zu umständlich ausgedrückt :wink: .

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2008)

Am einfachsten zu implementieren ist wahrscheinlich RMI.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jun 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, eignet sich RMI hierfür bestens. Allerdings, ich muss es schon wieder erwähnen, mit dem Callback-Problem bei Clients hinter Routern (deshalb meine SIMON implementierung). 

Serialisierung an sich ist schon eine Art Protokoll. Allerdings auf einer etwas höheren Ebene.


----------

